# Sleeping Tonight



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Who will be sleeping in their blinds or vehicles tonight????

Being this is the only day I will hunt the early season, I will be in the blind.

On a side note lets all be respectful to each other and NOT downwind another person or burn someones roost!!!


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Probably won't sleep a wink tonight, I feel like a kid again on Christams Eve waiting for the morning.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Sleep is for the weak :sniper:


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

We'll be out in the field, I dont think i'll be sleeping though


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Ahhhh...the good ol' days. Now the only reason i don't get any sleep is kids. Get it in while you can fellas. Life changes pretty quick when school is over. Jobs, kids, events, etc.

I definatley won't make it out in the early season (at least i don't think it will be possible as of now), and I'm hoping to get out 3-4 times anyway during the regular season. My how times have changed for this guy. Now day's i when i do go out goosing I don't even know where to go.

Go get em' tommorrow guys. Leave some stories. It's as close as i'll get to the real thing. I'm gonna live vicariously through you guys' stories so don't leave me hanging.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Was up at quarter after 5 this morning for some scouting/practice run to see exactly what time it gets light out. Definitely not the normal college wakeup schedule. Wishing to the goose gods that cabelas gets my deeks in today that i ordered. I actually woke up 15 min. before my alarm went off.


----------



## Mike_Ulmr (Sep 7, 2004)

:strapped: 870 hasnt slept for a week. He cant eat, work or sit still all he does is sit there and stare at my goose painting.:strapped:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Mike_Ulmr said:


> :strapped: 870 hasnt slept for a week. He cant eat, work or sit still all he does is sit there and stare at my goose painting.:strapped:


Let's not get ridiculous, it's only been 6 days.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Hammer them hard boys and send them on their way south.  Hope everyone has a safe and prosperous us hunt. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Ill get off work at 2 am then wait for the other guys and leave the house at 4:30 am. Then come home and nap till the boys get out of school and head back out with them to try wacking some more. I love hunting season. Good luck to all and keep it safe.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Good luck to you guys! hope to hear the stories!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its after midnight and I am still up. No urge to sleep!


----------



## QuackWhacker (Sep 1, 2005)

You boys are lucky I have to wait two more days before I can go after them. Good Luck!


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Our early goose dont open til the 10th. So you guys give em hell and when you think you gave em enough, give em afew more for me. Im hoping to see alittle of hunting pressure migration by next Monday. And they should hold til the 10th. :wink:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Can't sleep either. My dog sure knows whats going on, he watched me load the truck and now he's lying by the door waiting. Good luck everyone and save a few for the rest of us Porkchop. :wink:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Finally got off work so now I just wait for the others to show up. I was going to try and take a quick nap, but aint gonna happen. Maybe Ill wake the wife up and ......... you know :wink:. Either way Im gonna get lucky today.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well I'm sittin in school wondering how everyone else did?? I'll be packing up and heading out in about 3 hours. Hit em hard tomorrow morning!
  I can't wait!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

well the eary season does not start until the 10th of this month for me so I have gotten to point were I am losing sleep over it but as it is true every year it will come....


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i get to work for opener... damn intermediate gun-dog check-in check-out weekend had to land on opener so everyone has to work......


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

its my turn now...headin out for the first time tomaro morn...ive been pacing in my apmt. for about an hour and its only 10:00. i havent seen my field since wednesday and i have no idea if there are even geese in the area anymore. but i am ready. no sleep tonight i know that for sure.


----------

